

Seagate brags of 1m SMR drives - where are they? - bigiain
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2013/09/10/shingle_my_timbers_my_seagate_hearties/

======
bigiain
"Seagate brags of 1m SMR drives - where are they?

Disks with tiny tracks shipping, 5TB boxes by 2014, we're told.

Seagate has said it's shipped a million shingled disk drives to date."

Hmmm, I wonder who might have the budget to purchase Seagate's entire output
of latest-tech super-high-capacity drives, and has a use case where
tremendously slow over-writing of data wouldn't be a problem? Almost as though
these are targeted directly at organisations that archive monumental amounts
of data and never delete any of it…

